
Elasticsearch 7.1.1 Opendistro 1.1 with free SQL, Security and alerting released - markcartertm
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/open-distro-for-elasticsearch-1-1-0-released/
======
markcartertm
Version 1.1.0 includes the upstream open source versions of Elasticsearch
7.1.1, Kibana 7.1.1, and the latest updates for alerting, SQL, security,
performance analyzer, and Kibana plugins, as well as the SQL JDBC driver. You
can find details on enhancements, bug fixes, and more in the release notes for
each plugin in their respective GitHub repositories. See Open Distro’s version
history table for previous releases.

